# bubble wands



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

Is there a way to maintanence these things? After a while, my wands doesnt produce a solid line of bubbles. Like one area would produce bubbles but another area would just die. I end up buying additional ones. Is there a way to increase the pores in it to produce a finer/more bubbles?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If this is one of the "foam" type of wands you can just use a pin and poke a few holes in it the full length of the wand to get it going again. If it is one of the stone type you are not as lucky. They tend to clog and actually some of them start falling apart if you use them long enough.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

At first I had a the stone wands, but they clog and eventually mines cracks in half. Afterwards I tried buying the stone wands that have a plastic casing, but those don't produce that nice of a bubble wall. Unless I can find a way to maintenence these things, I'd just be wasting money replacing these, but they look so nice though!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are the softer ones that you can get the air flowing again with a pin.
http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F01CC/PgNo/1/Class/Fish+Supplies+Air+Stones+Wands/Shopay00.aspx
You just prick the wand starting at the opposit end from where the air line hooks up to. 

Another option is to cap the end of a airline and poke holes in it with a pin and run that under the gravel.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its a calcium deposit blocking the holes, you can soak it in vinegar. They do seem to have a limited lifespan.


----------

